# Weight Watchers recipes? And phone app I found



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

So, I've done WW before and liked it but was too expensive for me to keep up plus I just didn't mesh with the local leader.

I have been thinking about doing it again but the online price is still just too expensive for me too right now. So, I was looking around and found an app for my iphone called itrackbites . I bought it and so far it's very easy to use and it's something I'm motivated to use. I googled and found free info on how to determine the points I need to start out with. 

What I'm looking for now is good internet sources of WW recipes. I'm searching and have found some but I know there are more out there. If anyone has some favorite sites please share!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hey Cara,

I need to get back on track again really soon!

Anyway, here is a great website for WW recipes. She (Gina) lists both the old points and points plus.

www.skinnytaste.com


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Tirzah said:


> Hey Cara,
> 
> I need to get back on track again really soon!
> 
> ...


That looks like something I can use. How do I know how many points I'm supposed to have per day? Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## larita (Mar 27, 2003)

DWLZ is a great site for ww. Dotties weightloss zone.
there are many many recipes and point conversions.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the links! Actually right now I'm on day 13 of the 17 Day Diet. Have you all heard of that? Google it and you'll find a lot of info. I'm down 6lbs and my husband, who has type 2 diabetes, is having normal blood sugars for the first time in 3 years. I will get back to the WW type recipes as I get farther along in this diet.


----------

